# Organizing and storage



## Cynthia (Jul 15, 2014)

I just started making body butters and products that require essential oils- I have a lot of essential oils, but can't think of a good way to organize or store the oils. Does anyone have ideas for organizing and storing the bottles? 
Appreciate all of your ideas- I need the help. 

Thank you, 
Cynthia


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 15, 2014)

If you have a cabinet big enough a lazy susan can be a wonderful thing.  I just keep mine on shelves out of the light (dark corner).  Even in dark bottles try not to expose them to any direct sunlight from through a window.  You could also use those cabinet step up organizers they use for herbs if your bottles are less than say 16oz each.


----------



## Susie (Jul 15, 2014)

I store mine in a plastic tote with a latching lid that I lined with dark fabric to protect from light.  I put round stickers on the top with the names of the EOs.  If there is extra room in the tote, I stick those plastic bags full of air that I get in shipped boxes in to take up the extra space.  No rattling bottles that way.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 15, 2014)

I used to keep mine in some plastic totes stored under my crafting table, which was inconvenient for me to have to get down on my knees and pull them out when I wanted to look through them. I just bought this from Ikea.....
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30216536/  and I love it. I have all of my 16oz bottles on it, the smaller, sample bottles (I have a LOT of those), will have to stay in the totes. This little cart is really sturdy, rolls nicely, the three shelves hold a lot, and I LOVE the color!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 15, 2014)

I love the cart.  I am so going to get me one.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jade-15 (Jul 17, 2014)

For now, I keep them in a basket in the cupboard with a sticker on the lid. That way I don't have to pull up every single bottle to read the labels. This also allows me to take the whole basket out to "play" with scents.
Spice racks could also work - ikea have nice wide ones for $2.99... If I had heaps and heaps of oils I would probably mount some racks in a cupboard and sort them by "type" (floral, citrus etc).


----------



## Cynthia (Jul 17, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all the great ideas!!


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 17, 2014)

I keep mine in a medicine cabinet (2 actually). Shelves are adjustable from tiny to 16oz. Fits 1 bottle deep so you don't have to dig, closed so light doesn't get in and hangs on the wall to free floor/counter space. And as a bonus there is a mirror on the outside so you can make sure you don't have mica all over your face before you leave the lab


----------



## HopeSoap (Aug 17, 2014)

Is it best to store butters in the fridge?  I read somewhere that keeping them in the fridge compromises the quality.  Anybody have more info on this topic?  TY


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a huge linen closet with many shelves that I keep all oils, bars of soaps and other products that I make. I keep the fragrances on the two bottom shelves and then I label them with  round stickers on top of the bottles. I label them so if I look down I can see everything verses having to crouch down and move things around.


----------



## AKjulz (Aug 19, 2014)

Hopesoap I keep my Shea and Cocoa butter on the shelf.  Some oils go in the fridge but I'm not sure about butters.  Need more research I guess


----------

